# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  pershendetje

## juniku

une jam shqiptar dhe ketu eshte nje forum qe flitet shqip,une di greqisht dhe rusisht si gjuhe te huaja por asnje fjale ne anglisht.shume here me dalin mesazhe te ndryshme nga stafi qe jane ne anglisht ,nese eshte e mundur qe kjo te rregullohet do te mundesha te perdorja edhe une me mire faqet e site tuaj .
faleminderit   :majmun duke kercyer: e respekt  f.m.

----------


## Albo

> une jam shqiptar dhe ketu eshte nje forum qe flitet shqip,une di greqisht dhe rusisht si gjuhe te huaja por asnje fjale ne anglisht.shume here me dalin mesazhe te ndryshme nga stafi qe jane ne anglisht ,nese eshte e mundur qe kjo te rregullohet do te mundesha te perdorja edhe une me mire faqet e site tuaj .
> faleminderit  e respekt  f.m.


Ke te drejte. Jemi duke shqiperuar gjithe mesazhet e forumit pasi para 1 muaji rifreskuam programin e forumit. Se shpejti cdo mesazh do te dali ne shqip.

Albo

----------


## juniku

faleminderit per mirekuptimin nga ana e stafit !mbaresi ju uroj ne punen tuaj !

----------

